# SRAM Rival FD issues.



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Opened a new thread 


SolidSnake03 said:


> Having ridden both Shimano and SRAM for quite a bit
> I really don't understand the terrible front shifting. If the FD is set up properly there shouldn't be anything wrong with it that would qualify as "terrible" shifting, I have heard that the Titanium Red FD had a lot of flex to it but the other models were just fine.


Bear in mind that this Rival and not Red.
2012 Roubaix Elite Rival compact
Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix Elite Rival Compact

When shifting to the small wheel chain it makes a loud crunching noise.
The above refers to one long push of the shifter lever.
If I press lightly it will make a loud crunch noise, but nothing happens, than I press again, another loud crunch and the chain will move to the small wheel.
The noise comes from the FD mechanism itself
I took it to the LBS and the owner told me that that's how Rival FD works.
I want to believe that he knows what he's saying as he is in business for many years.
BTW, this forums are full of Sram FD problem posts.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep I've also seen plenty of Sram (especially Red) FD shifting issues. Basically from my observations, in order for Sram FD to work smoothly, one needs to have 

- a perfectly setup derailleur (including cable tension and derailleur cage alignment)
- and a compatible chain rings set.

I've seen guys mix chain rings from different brands in conjunction with a Sram FD, and shifting was crappy too.

In my club, all the guys with FD shifting issues are all Sram guys. It's gotten to the point now that if we don't see one of the Sram riders, we have to slow down to make sure he/she doesn't have issues with their FD.

Personally, this is a big turn off for me. I once demo'ed an S-works SL3 with Sram Red and the shifting from small ring to big was just not crisp. Hated with a passion. I asked the sales guy to either swap out Red for Dura Ace or else it's a no-sale for me, period. He said he couldn't do it without charging me more. I was so furious and asked him why would I buy such an expensive bike with an already appearing issue with front shifting? I walked away. Couple days later he called back and said he's willing to put Dura Ace on, but by then my whole buying experience with the shop had turned sour. Ended up buying a Serotta with Dura Ace somewhere else. 

Sram needs to make thier shifters like Shimano and Campy. With Shimano and Campy, you hear and feel the shifts.. click click, hear it, feel it. Done. With Sram, you sometimes get.. clack clack clack clackk.. pray the chain doesn't drop on your expensive carbon frame!

But you need to get your FD adjusted perfectly. Bring it back to the shop.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Nov 7, 2011)

just order the same bike and I am thinking of getting a Shimano FD. On my MTB bike (2010 stumpjumper FSR) it came with all sram x9 stuff but with a Shimano FD. Can I use a Shimano FD with my rival sifter? also I test road a bike with apex on it and it would not sift the change ring at all, but it may have just been out of adjustment.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Please see this image as reference ( posted by another user with Tarmac SL2 I beleive...)
My wife's 2012 Roubaix Elite Rival cable DOESN'T have the plastic fitting that is shown here. (the interface between the carbon frame and the FD cable.) and the cable pops out directly from the carbon hole.

Is that the way it should be ???


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

if yours doesn't have the little plastic thing, wouldn't the cable rub against the carbon??


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

I had "major issues" with my apex FD. Took it back to dealer, as he nearly dislocated his wrist he said it's fine. It wasn't but after re-tensioning the cable and 5 minutes of fiddling I got it to shift fast and smooth with trim on the little and big rings. I've given up on LBSs for this reason.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> if yours doesn't have the little plastic thing, wouldn't the cable rub against the carbon??


Exactly my point, and not only that, doesn't the steel cable becomes a cutting blade against the exposed carbon edge ?
OTH The hole seems very small and I'm not sure it was designed to have the fitting. That's why I want to hear from other Roubaix Elite Rival owners...

Here's the actual interface... i.e none...


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

doesn't seem to be an issue, maybe there's an internal guide. You'd think you'd see shavings or dust or something.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Exactly my point, and not only that, doesn't the steel cable becomes a cutting blade against the exposed carbon edge ?
> OTH The hole seems very small and I'm not sure it was designed to have the fitting. That's why I want to hear from other Roubaix Elite Rival owners...
> 
> Here's the actual interface... i.e none...


1) There is not suppose to be a fitting at the location you're showing. Notice how your cable isn't rubbing on the frame, the cable guide on the bottom bracket keeps it in line with the FD.

2) You were asking about your Rival shifters. When you click the shifter once, that is the trim feature, you should see the FD cage move over slightly. When you click it the second time, it shifts down to the small ring.

FWIW, I have Sram Red with a Force FD and mine shifts perfect. For the people that are having problems, I suggest going to another LBS for service. I can set up my FD in minutes. Set it and forget it.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Redondo mfor the info...
So my LBS knows what's hey are doing after all...
I played with the FD adjustment (When I added a chain catcher) It still behaves the same way. 
Looks like it;s nothing to do with the device adjustment (cable tension, location, upper/lower limit), but more the way the devide is designed and built.
I can't say I like it. I prefer my Shimano Ultegra FD any day.
As far as SRAM rear shifting - great !!!


----------



## ChevyM14 (Nov 7, 2011)

you should get a Shimano FD and sell your sram one on ebay. I just order the same bike and I may do this if I don't like the sram FD.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

ChevyM14 said:


> you should get a Shimano FD and sell your sram one on ebay. I just order the same bike and I may do this if I don't like the sram FD.


I believe you'll need to ditch the SRAM shifter/brake lever as well, no?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Stumpy2011 said:


> If I press lightly it will make a loud crunch noise, but nothing happens, than I press again, another loud crunch and the chain will move to the small wheel.


I believe the SRAM Rival has a "step" in between the large and small ring so that if you're in one of the bigger gears on the cassette you can shift the FD cage a little bit towards the smaller ring to eliminate chain rubbing when you're close to cross-chaining. The chain stays on the big ring, but the cage moves inboard a little. That could be the "crunch but nothing happens" you're experiencing.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Nov 7, 2011)

from what I can read the FD and left shifter are the only to things that will work with sram or Shimano


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

On my 2011 29 SJ Expert FSR MTB the issue was reversed. The Shimano SLX FD was NG and was replaced with Sram X7. 

http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Tech Pubs/Technical Bulletins/TB0309.pdf


----------

